# It is 4:20 in Colorado!



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em!

http://www.pagosadailypost.com/news/21877/Light_Up,_Colorado:_Marijuana_Goes_Legal/


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Does this mean we'll be seeing a lot of FlBuff and Dex in the lunch thread?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Will it be lunch or should somebody start a "munchies" thread?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't want to post the pic since it's semi NSFW, but I'm thinking about the Medicinal Fried Chicken episode of South Park.

I'm ambivalent to the law since it doesn't impact me, but it's better to be able to buy it from a controlled store than some spaced out stranger at a Phish concert who neglected to tell you he added angel dust to it.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going to go skiing

But then I got high

I was going to hike a 14er

But then I got high

Oh me oh my

'Cause I got high

'Cause I got high

'Cause I got hiiiiigh

Legally.


----------



## frazil (Nov 7, 2012)

In Vermont there was a candidate for Governor representing the US Marijuana party. First time I've ever seen that.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 7, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't want to post the pic since it's semi NSFW, but I'm thinking about the Medicinal Fried Chicken episode of South Park.
> 
> I'm ambivalent to the law since it doesn't impact me, but it's better to be able to buy it from a controlled store than some spaced out stranger at a Phish concert who neglected to tell you he added angel dust to it.


These controlled environments are a joke. I don;t use the stuff, but it's my hope that big box stores will take over distribution (and cultivation) and eliminate the seedy back door stuff that goes on even with legal medical cannabis


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2012)

frazil said:


> In Vermont there was a candidate for Governor representing the US Marijuana party. First time I've ever seen that.


I'm not surprised. Vermont is one big marijuana party. When I lived there, it seemed like I heard about a giant pot sting weekly. The best was when a judge, I don't recall if she was on the VT or NH side of the river, who was known for throwing the book at pot dealers, got busted herself for growing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Colorado...


----------



## Towelie (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe I'll get a little high...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Duuuude....got any Doritos?


----------



## Boon (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, Hey Paula. Will you marry me?


----------



## pbrme (Nov 7, 2012)

It has also passed in WA! Linky


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about it being legalized is the method in which it was. The regulation of it is built into the amendment, which effectively ties the hands of any regulatory agency that would oversee it. I do agree with CDC in the fact that it's distribution will be controlled in a similar fashion as the FDA does with food. People will have confidence that what they are consuming is actually grown and prepared properly (at least that's the goal).


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2012)

this should make employment drug testing near those state borders interesting...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> this should make employment drug testing near those state borders interesting...


Kind of an interesting spot we're in here. Unescorted access to nuclear power plants requires submission to random drug testing with penalties starting with denial of access. That is controlled by federal law. I think trying the "I was in Colorado" defense will have sub optimal results.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)

Remember, pot is still illegal at the Federal level.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

^It's going to be interesting to see how that plays out from a States Rights perspective. The principle applies to a LOT more than just drug legalization.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 7, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> this should make employment drug testing near those state borders interesting...


Not really. . ..just because it is legal to consume doesn't mean an employer can't fire you for consuming it, just like alcohol. My company already has a policy that if you test positive for marijuana you will be disciplined regardless if you have a medical prescription for it or not. It comes down to safety.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^ Most construction &amp; manufacturing companies work under that same principle.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Those policies are designed to catch you under the influence. With alcohol, it's pretty simple in that it leaves the blood stream as the affects wear off. You will still test positive for others long after their affects have worn off.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2012)

^this


----------



## pbrme (Nov 7, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > this should make employment drug testing near those state borders interesting...
> ...


Same story with my employer. It will be interesting to see what sort of policy changes (if any) come from this.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 7, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^this


Agreed. And how will they test for DWI? Smoked and hour ago or day ago may be difficult to discern?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)

Like with alcohol, the police are trained to test physical motor skills to discern level of intoxication. Unfortunately, there are many who would fail a road-side test while perfectly sober...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheeto dust on the fingers is a dead giveaway.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 7, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> Those policies are designed to catch you under the influence. With alcohol, it's pretty simple in that it leaves the blood stream as the affects wear off. You will still test positive for others long after their affects have worn off.


Ever heard of flashbacks? I'm not an expert on this, but I've had friends in the past who are. . . my understanding is that THC is fat-soluble which is why it is detectable for a long time after ingestion. It also means when fat it burned the THC can be re-released into your system. At least that's how a pothead explained it to me one time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2012)

No matter what the physiology is, enforcement gets real damned interesting for an employer disciplining you for participating in a legal activity on your own time. With the substance being illegal in the first place, enforcement is a pretty simple matter. With it legal in some places and not others, it gets a little more problematic. I think the interaction between the federal and state governments on this issue will be worth watching.

Personally, I don't particularly care if it is legal. I just don't want to be out working on MV gear with an electrician or operator that isn't fit for duty.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^It's going to be interesting to see how that plays out from a States Rights perspective. The principle applies to a LOT more than just drug legalization.


It does indeed.

I suspect the feds to put a quash on it post haste, lest they lose power.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude, knock it off, man. Y'all (and guvner Hickwhatsisname) are harshing my mellow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 7, 2012)

And another:


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2012)

I figured yesterday was FULL of strategy meetings for the gangs in Colorado, where they figure out how to diversify to stay solvent. Probably plenty of powerpoint presentations with SWOT analyses of other drugs and ventures.


----------



## MGX (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that its legal it won't be cool anymore. The cool kids will move on to ice, meth and heroin.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2012)

Most of the kids here prefer prescription drugs anyways. Pot is the preferred drug for younger adults.


----------



## Towelie (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh man, why is everyone ridin' me today? God damn it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2012)

The governor reached out to the US district attorney yesterday to see exactly how things were going to shake out at the federal level. I don't see the feds rolling over on this one.


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe they won't be rolling over...

...maybe they'll be rolling down the street

smoking indo

sippin' on gin and juice


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2012)

BEEEEOTCH!

(not you, just quoting the song)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2012)

I was sitting in my basement I just rolled myself a taste

Of something green and gold and glorious to get me through the day

Then my friend yelled through the transom Grab your coat and get your hat son

There's a nut down on the corner, givin' dollar bills away

But I laid around a bit

Then I had another hit

Then I rolled myself a bauma

Then I thought about my mama

Then I fooled around, played around

Jacked around a while and then

I got stoned and I missed it

I got stoned and I missed it

I got stoned and it rolled right by

I got stoned and I missed it

I got stoned and I missed it

I got stoned oh me oh my

Now it took seven months of urging just to get that local virgin

With the sweet face up to my place to fool around a bit

Next day she woke up rosy and she snuggled up so cosy

When she asked me how I liked it Lord it hurt me to admit

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and it rolled right by

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned oh me oh my

Now I ain't makin' no excuses for the many things I uses

Just to sweeten my relationships and brighten up my day

But when my earthly race is over and I'm ready for the clover

And they ask me how my life has been I guess I'll have to say

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and it rolled right by

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned and I missed it

I was stoned oh me oh my


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 9, 2012)

It sounds as if it could be over a year before any dispensaries are open to the public. We'll see. Might be going into a new line of business.

Emerging Markets


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^ Legislation was based around allowing a year for Congress and the regulatory agencies to get their policies established for a 2014 legalization.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 9, 2012)

DUDE! Welcome to Colorado.............


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

I "thought" i heard that the only real change to the law was that it was no longer going to be illegal to have 1.0 OZ or less on you, and not that there were going to be 420 shops opening up everywhere? of course I heard that on the Daily show so theres no telling what that piece of shit will say


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

what movie is that from?

weird that I cant go to utube at work but I can see the embedded youtube videos through the board..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2012)

It's from PCU. It's out of the Animal House/Van Wilder genre.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> It sounds as if it could be over a year before any dispensaries are open to the public. We'll see. Might be going into a new line of business.
> 
> Emerging Markets


Mentioned this to someone with land over the weekend, he said to be legal to grow you have to give up your gun rights. Haven't fact checked this yet... If true, count me out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

So it's a choice between drugs or slugs?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2012)




----------

